# Modern trim



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

She looks adorable, you did a great job.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't take offense, I don't mean for that to happen

That a very pretty groom but looks like a basic lamb clip to me, how is it different? Maybe it is just the photo??

A modern to me is much more stylized and the back of the hocks flaired and rounded a bit more, the rear is tighter and of course the all important crest on the neck. For me once the crest is gone it becomes a lamb but not everyone is the same. Those legs though look pretty much the same length top to bottom and look too rounded to me on the rear to be considered a modern. Just by what I have learned of the trim, again some opinons on what is what differ. The body also looks much shorter with the legs not well blended in at all, again that screams lamb to me. In a modern the whole dog should look like it is the same length even if it is not as we know it isn't. In a lamb it is perfectly acceptable to show the differing lengths of the legs VS the body is one desires, or not. I personally do not.

Not to criticize, so I hope you don't take it that way but that trim is what I was taught was a lamb and is not how I do a modern or how a modern has ever been explained to me. So I am confused. 

A long long time ago a member here started a thread on this topic she then went to groomers.net and asked there and got some very useful photos that aside from the neck hair which you've already explained look very different from the photos above. ??
It won't let me post the link but to get to it go to the forum on the site it's on the breed styles and grooming techniques > poodles and PWDs board less than halfway down the page and is title "How to- The Modern?" 
Username: RoyalGoldens shows a white dog in various stages of growing out that is Clearly in a modern one photo is of the dog very very short so you can see how the pattern is done exactly.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hmm, this is a town & country, not the modern? Maybe you're thinking of the MODEL? Still different to the MODERN.... lol!

The modern is essentially like the german trim, but with long ears & pom pom tail; everything blended and with *style* (short at the back, big hocks, 'swoopy' tuckup, neck hair etc) It doesn't have the defined edges of the hips & shoulders like the town & country (and it's variations!)

See here: Groomers BBS: How to - The Modern?



But, it's a very nice t&c trim! LOL! Love the scissoring!!!!!!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> hmm, this is a town & country, not the modern? Maybe you're thinking of the MODEL? Still different to the MODERN.... lol!
> 
> The modern is essentially like the german trim, but with long ears & pom pom tail; everything blended and with *style* (short at the back, big hocks, 'swoopy' tuckup, neck hair etc) It doesn't have the defined edges of the hips & shoulders like the town & country (and it's variations!)
> 
> ...



hey dang, how did you get the link to work? I bow to your special PF powers...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> hey dang, how did you get the link to work? I bow to your special PF powers...


copy & paste!? lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> copy & paste!? lol


ROFL 

I did copy and paste, I swear but it would only post a link to the board itself not the actual thread. hwell: Dunno.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think in order for the modern to look really good, the legs need to be well blended into a thick body and full. On that link you gave FD, there's some dogs with a small smount of hair and skinny legs and they look HORRIBLE! I don't know if it's a badly bred dog, or if they just aren't wearing the cut well.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup I agree that to pull it off well they need plenty of hair. If it's less hair, there's less flair, and to be honest it is then really only a normal lamb trim!!!

Oh, wonder, it's cos the groomers.net forum uses frames, you need to right click & open the link in a new window/tab to get the link without the frames.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

MY BAD Y'ALL!!!! I don't know WHY IN THE WORLD I wrote Modern!!!!! I meant MODEL ROFL. Maybe to much on my mind DUHHHH :doh: and I did it several times. I can't believe I did that, lmbo 

MODEL MODEL MODEL!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao Cameo! hehehehe. It's ok hun, we worked it out... *giggle*


----------

